# Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund



## Peter the Pan (29. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend Leute,

habt ihr Ideen oder Vorzüge was das Angeln auf schlammigen Untergrund angeht? Selbstverständlich bei dem Angeln auf Karpfen..

Also unser See ist so rund 550 ha groß.. hauptsächlich findet man da Schlamm bzw schlickartige Untergründe vor.. einige Abschnitte zeigen auch Kies oder Sand.

Ist es nun gerade sinnvoll dann auf eher den Untergründen zu fischen, wo kein Schlamm vorkommt - gerade weil diese Stellen rar gesäht sind?

Und wenn doch auf Schlamm wie fischen?
Klar Poppis wären eine Lösung, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Ideen wie man den Burschen den Köder etwas schöner anbieten kann?

Dann noch ne andere Frage. Wie geht ihr bei soner Gewässergröße vor? Das wird jetzt auch meine erste richtige Saison auf dem See mit Boot.. 
Welche Stellen bevorzugt ihr? Bei der Größe spielt die Stellenwahl denk ich mal ne große Rolle, der Rest geht übers Futter..

Nun gibts ja aber vielfache große Schilfgürtel, Löcher oder auch leichte Erhöhungen. Aber wo soll man da am Besten anfangen?

Ausserdem haben wir ein Naturschutzgebiet auf dem See das schätzungsweise 10-20 ha einimmt. Komplett mit Seerosen bedeckt. Dort werden Die Karpfen sich wahrscheinlich nur so tummeln. Macht es Sinn davor zu fischen?

Also ans Seerosenfeld selber kommt man nich ran, aufgrund der Abgrenzung.. wären dann ungefähr so 150m Entfernung...

Naja nun hab ich erstmal genug gequaselt.. Vielleicht hat ja einer Lust sich an dieser umfangreichen Thematik zu beteiligen... |bla:

mfg


----------



## namycasch (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*

Petri.

Bei schlammigen Grund, wäre die Möglichkeit eines langsam sinkenden Sbirollino mit einem Popup zu versehen, damit der Köder nicht im Schlamm versinkt. 
Wenn der See mit dem Boot befahren werden darf, Krautfreie oder auch Stellen mit nicht ganz so schlammigen Grund zu suchen und da die Köder auslegen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja.

Petri.


----------



## dark (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*



Peter the Pan schrieb:


> Also unser See ist so rund 550 ha groß.. hauptsächlich findet man da Schlamm bzw schlickartige Untergründe vor.. einige Abschnitte zeigen auch Kies oder Sand.
> 
> Ist es nun gerade sinnvoll dann auf eher den Untergründen zu fischen, wo kein Schlamm vorkommt - gerade weil diese Stellen rar gesäht sind?



Wenn die Stellen ohne Schlamm rar sind, dann würde ich dort angeln. Ganz nach Plickat: "Finde die Unterschiede". 

Wenn du im Schlamm angeln willst, würde ich abweichend von der normalen Karpfenangelei auf Bleigewichte (mit Wirbel und Tube) von 20-60g zurück greifen. Das Bleigewicht sinkt bis zum Tube ein und hält Bombenfest. Hält es zu fest, sind die Bleie zu schwer. Schwere Bleie sind auch evtl. zu schwer für die dort weicheren Karpfenmäuler. 
(Vgl. Plickat, Modernes Karpfenangeln, S. 20.) 

An meinem "See" ist der ganze Grund schlammig, da Angeln wir so wie eben beschrieben.

Grüsse

Dark


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*



> Naja nun hab ich erstmal genug gequaselt....



Hi, du hast tatsächlich sehr viele Punkte offen....
1. Großes Gewässer: Es gilt alles, was für kleine Gewässer gilt, plus einen etwas erhöhten Windfaktor.
Klar sollst du vor den Seerosen angeln, wenn es sicher und legal ist. Ansonsten läuft es bei großen Gewässern viel nach Sicht, d.H. du fängst dort an, wo du die Karpfen sehen kannst. Das bedeutet, dass du erst bei höheren Wassertemperaturen und mehr Aktivität an der Oberfläche richtig zum Zuge kommst und die Karpfen sicher findest. Bis dahin im frühen Frühjahr bei 8 - 12 °C WT die Uferkanten, Schlifkanten, Seerosenkanten flach befischen. und die Augen offen halten.

2. Schlamm:
Wenn der Schlamm bis 20 cm tief ist, würde ich gar nichts spezielles unternehmen, einfach drin fischen, solange es sich nicht um Faulschlamm handelt. Angeln auf Faulschlamm ist schwierig, da durch die chemische Zusammensetzung und den PH -Wert die Ortung des Futters schwierig ist.
Bei etwas tieferem Schlamm kannst du einfach die Vorfächer verlängern. Schneemänner sind ein guter Anfang. Sie haken auch meist recht gut. 2 oz flache Birnenbleie sind ok dafür.
Wird's tiefer und weicher, kannst du auf ein Chod Rig ausweichen, da ist der Köder mit Sicherheit frei, ist manchmal aber gar nicht nötig.
Im späten Frühjahr kannst du den Schlamm sondieren, etwas davon hochholen und schauen, ob Nahrung drin ist.

Generell ist weicher Untergrund besser als harte Flächen. Wenn du einen Wechsel in der Struktur findest, kannst du auch auf dem festen Untergrund angeln, wenn dir dort die Präsentation einfacher gelingt, das ist Übungssache.
Harte Glatzen können in Krautfeldern manchmal gut zu befischen sein, generell meide ich aber harte Flächen. Viele Angler suchen diese, weil sie besser darauf präsentieren können und fangen dann trotzdem. Bei sehr großen, harten Flächen kann aber auch schön drarauf blanken. Schau einfach mal, wie es bei dir aussieht.



> Dort werden Die Karpfen sich wahrscheinlich nur so tummeln. Macht es Sinn davor zu fischen?



Nein, bleib weg da, wenn sich die Karpfen dort tummeln!#h


----------



## goepfi74 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*

da du ja schon die möglichkeit besitzt auf dem gewässer ein boot zu benutzen hast du schon eine optimale ausgangsposition . wenn du jetzt vieleicht noch ein echolot besitzt und es dort auch nutzen kannst hast du doch gewonnen . suche dir im frühjahr flache stellen wo sich das wasser schnell erwärmt ob fester oder schlammiger untergrund wäre mir da erst einmal egal , hauptsache flach wo das wasser sich schnell erwärmt dort findest du auch mit sicherheit karpfen . wenn der schlamm etwas tiefer ist gibt es natürlich mehrere varianten um da zum erfolg zukommen , du kannst zum einen deine vorfächer etwas verlängern oder auch mit pop ups fischen gegebenenfalls mit dem richtigen montagen wie chod rig oder helicopter rig verwenden . ich persönlich würde das boot nutzen und meine montagen damit ausbringen , lass die montage schön langsam zu grund so das das blei nicht so schnell in den schlamm hineinsinken kann ne hand voll futter mit hinterher und fertig ist die falle . wenn du an einer bestimmten stelle fischst wo du schlammigen und festen boden vorfindest so würde ich beide stellen befischen somit hast du die möglichkeit herrauszufinden welcher spot event. besser angenommen wird . und vor dem seerosenfeld auf jeden fall fischen dort gibt es immer fisch musst halt beim drill aufpassen das der karpfen sich nicht dort hineinverpisst sonst bekommst du mit unter ein bissl probleme . aber auch da gibts wieder genug möglichkeiten dem entgegenzuwirken z.B. dein boot oder mit geflochtener schnur fischen . ich würde die erste variante bevorzugen . nimm dein boot ein echolot und klappere mal an einen schönen tag den see ab und suche dir gute stellen , schilfkannten sind auch immer erste wahl . gruß goepfi


----------



## Peter the Pan (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen.. konnte daraus schon einiges für mich übernehmen. 

Boot und Echolot hab ich, womit ich dann auch im Frühling erstmal nach aussichtsreichen Spots suchen werde. 

Allerdings ist es wie ich schon sagte. Der See ist echt ziemlich groß, so dass zahlreiche gute Spots, Schilfgürtel etc. gibt. Um dort die Spots zu finden, wird es sich wahrscheinlich in erster Linie einfach durch probieren herausstellen.

Zu dem riesen Seerosenfeld nochmal. Also das Problem dabei ist, dass es wie gesagt im Naturschutzgebiet liegt (welches nicht beangelt, weder befahren, noch beworfen werden darf)

Also kommt man ans Seerosenfeld selber nicht heran.. es wären so rund 150m wenn nicht sogar noch mehr - eher 200-300m. Dort würde man dann wieder auf dem ganz gewöhnlichen schlammigen Untergrund fischen. 

Wie geht ihr bei so einem Gewässer futtertechnisch vor? 
Füttert ihr eher viel Partikel, wie z.B Mais, Hanf etc., oder bevorzugt Boilies? Oder beides zusammen? Großflächig oder gezielt? Von der Futtermenge eher viel oder wenig? 

Klar ist das einerseits auch wieder Gewässerabhängig, aber was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?

mfg


----------



## goepfi74 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Fischen auf schlammigen Untergrund*

such dir im frühjahr die flachwasserzonen die sich als erstes erwärmen .
wenn du deine spots gefunden hast fütter über 3-4 tage an hier dürfte ein halbes kilo pro spot ausreichend sein . als futter würe ich hartmais , hanf , weizen nehmen natürlich schön eingeweicht und abgekocht dazu pro spot eine handvoll gehächselte boilies (stücke) . am angeltag selber nicht mehr füttern , da würde ich dann mit ein kleinen pva säckchen am haken befestigt die montage dann im wasser ablegen . eine rute dann mit boilie bestücken die andere mit hartmais musste halt ausprobieren .


----------

